# Berea new kits are here



## arioux (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,

The new Berea kits are on their web site

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/kits/new_kits_thumb.cfm

Including a Sierra click pen with uniball or Parker refill !!!

Wow

Alfred


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey, don't spurn the ultra cigar either.
Hope the click pen is as kit quality as needed.

Someone does a group buy on these, let me know please. []


----------



## arioux (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,

yes, the ultra cigar looks very neet.  hope some higher plating will follow soon.

Alfred


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 14, 2007)

Man you beat me by 10 minutes.
I was just going to post this.
At least Berea is going the right direction with their new kits.[]


----------



## bgray (Nov 14, 2007)

I was at Berea about a two months ago, and they showed me all of those pens in prototype mode. (it took every ounce of restraint to not post about the pens, but I didn't want to steal their thunder...)

They look great in person.

I recommend giving them a try.  Especially the upgraded cigar.  Sounds like a nice upgraded option for customers that like the cigar, but want something more ornate.

As far as the Sierra click goes, I took a real close look at it, took it apart, and played around with it for a while.

Seems to me like this pen will be the only reliable click pen out there.  I have not found a good click pen until this one.

Now keep in mind that they would sell them to me....they only let me see their prototypes.  So I have no long term experience with them, but I say thumbs up.

As far as I can tell, we finally have a reliable click pen to make.


----------



## les-smith (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not sure I like the click Sierra.  I like the other two though.


----------



## armyturner (Nov 14, 2007)

As far as the Cambridge goes, I would have much rather seen a Black Ti and Platinum Churchill than a dressed up El Grande. The pen may look nice in person, I won't know until I see one, but the picture just screams "CHEAP" to me.


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the cambridge one. The sierra I did not like the looks and the Cigar I like the hardware but don't like the color combo with gold and silver.


----------



## cowchaser (Nov 15, 2007)

I actually like them. After I get some more pens under my belt I might give the click pen a try. I prefer twist or cap the wife prefers click or cap.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 15, 2007)

I think they are all very nice, I tend to sell more Cigars, but the Cambridge looks very nice, as soon as I think I can handle a kit in those price ranges I'm going to try them, I going to order a couple of the click sierras


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2007)

I liked the look of the new cigar. Not really into click pens, but it just looks odd to me. Doubt I'll ever do one. But the Cambridge is a different matter. I actually like the embellishments made to the El Grande. I think it classes it up a bit.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 15, 2007)

I think the Sierra looks better in person than it does in that picture. Like the poster above, I have seen the new ones and held them. I didn't get pricing at the time, but I will be buying several of the Sierra click pens, but I doubt I'll be buying many of the Cigar pens at $11 a pop. What I like about the click pen is that we don't need to worry anymore about the fit between the tube and nib end being either too snug or too loose. I'd much rather have a pen like this one.

I spoke with Larry on Monday and he told me they did not yet have them in. Guess I'll be stopping in tomorrow to see again.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 15, 2007)

I think the Cambridge looks like a cheap dressed up El-Grande too.

I did one El Grande and I have one kit left and will never do another.  If you put them next to a Jr Gent or even a good cigar they look cheap.  Now the new cigars look good and I am sure I will do a few of those.  Like some of the others I am not into the click pens as they have a history of being troublesome.  Maybe this one will be different, only time will tell.  But all in all just like CSUSA the Berea new kits are disapointing.  As far as new kits go I would say PSI has won that battle, but I still favor CSUSA's higher line of pens.

Oh well just my 2 cents worth which is about a nickle more than its worth.[]
Mike


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info there Alfred! I just orderd some of the Cambridge and the Cigar. WOW! I think that cigar is going to be HOT!
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Ligget (Nov 15, 2007)

The look fine from over here! May need to order some![]


----------



## DaveM (Nov 15, 2007)

I just placed a huge pen order for the holidays, so I will have to wait until my January order for the new ones.  I will probably try the click Sierras, and the Cambridges.  I am interested to see how well the clicker holds up.  The Cambridge may be a  bargain priced luxury pen.  (Looks like an attempt to compete with the Statesman, but not quite as smooth looking)  I hope the cigar comes out in plating combinations that don't include upgrade gold.


----------



## drayman (Nov 15, 2007)

i dont know if i like the push button sierra, but i do like the others. more so the cigar.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 15, 2007)

One nice thing about the new Sierra kit is that it uses the same drill size and bushings as the original so there is nothing new to buy if you are already doing Sierras.  

After being used to the look of the original, I agree with Billy the new one looks a little funny; but that may just be the picture.  Guess I will have see what one looks like first-hand.


----------



## Draken (Nov 15, 2007)

The Cambridge says all external components are metal, so perhaps it is more of an upgrade to the El Grande than meets the eye.  If so, that could resolve the issues of the nib breaking at the threads that some of us have experienced.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 15, 2007)

First impression just screams "SUV with 22" dubs" to me.. Now if that "Cambridge" really does have some metal at the nib holder, then that's a major thing.  I do kinda like the cigar though. I am just so sick of center bands with a black stripe!

The Cambridge might be a very good seller, and it might just seem "gaudy" becasue we see it as a El-Grande with dressing, but when viewed as itself, it's mostly rather nice. The end cap final I do not care for, but I do like the centerband and the fact that they MATCH the final end (unlike many variations ont he El-Grande)

The listing said that all "external parts" are metal, so forget the redesign in the problem area.  [V]  Still, you will see one of those fountain pens in my collection soon! []


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd like the try the sierra clicks. That is a cool idea. Ultra Cigar looks nice too, but I would like other finishes.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yowzaa! Can't wait to get my hands on the click Sierra


----------



## cdcarter (Nov 15, 2007)

If the Cambridge is comparable to the Emperor or Jr. Emperor, it's a good value and good alternative. 

The cigar is beautiful, but for $12 per I'd expect T/N gold, not upgrade gold.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't hold your breath for the nib coupler on the Cambridge to be metal.  If you take their statement literally, this pen would be quite a bit heavier than the Churchill and it would also mean the section and feed are metal.  As for the cigar, I like the looks but won't be buying anything in crapo upgrade gold, particularly not at $12.00 each.  It is another example that this group represents a small fraction of the total pen kit sales.


----------



## rickstef (Nov 16, 2007)

I have just come from my local Woodcraft store, and the two Cigars and two Sierras/Wall Street II click pens are in stock.

Rick


----------



## thewishman (Nov 16, 2007)

I cannot stand behind upgrade gold - no new cigars for me. They sure look nice, though.

Chris


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 16, 2007)

Rick,
   Are the Cigar kits the new ones? How much are they asking for them? I just received an email from Steebar about the 18 new kits they have including the Majestic and so on. 

Mike


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 16, 2007)

If you haven't already seen them, run an IAP search on the word "steebar" and read thru some of the comments about this company.  On top of every thing else, there are other PSI resellers who have better prices.


----------



## rickstef (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />Rick,
> Are the Cigar kits the new ones? How much are they asking for them? I just received an email from Steebar about the 18 new kits they have including the Majestic and so on.
> 
> Mike



Mike, 

I didn't really see the prices in the Cigars, I believe that they are over 9 bucks, maybe 12 or so

I was looking at some other kits at the time when one of the salesman was showing me the other Wall Street Click pens

Rick


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Rick.  I was just curious as the Wall Street II click pens have not arrived at my local WC and I just want to see what they look like. 

Randy thanks for your comment also. I try not to deal with Steebar anymore myself after a purchase that was not warranteed as it should have been. 

Mike


----------



## Husky (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks to me like the Ultra Cigar is targeted for direct competition with CUSA's Jr Gent II ballpoints. They not only look quite similar , have similar heft and feel, but are both only  offered in "upgrade" gold. (Although CUSA does have Rhodium).
Its a shame the platings were not the more durable ones, this will prevent me from making these, especially at $11 a pop.

To me , the Sierra is the "Camry" of pens. Well designed, typically reliable, and appeals to most everyone. Adding a click to this pen leaves me scratching my head......I could see adding a clicker to a Carbarra since the "cone head" top is its most distracting feature, a click mechanism just might make its appearance more "balanced". Oh well, just my opinion.


----------



## angboy (Nov 17, 2007)

Anybody have any thoughts of doing a group buy on these new pen kits? (No, I'm not volunteering...)


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

I would buy the new Cigar but only if I could get the Mostly Chrome nib and Mostly Chrome band/finial combo.

I don't like the mostly gold combos.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 26, 2007)

The cigar does look great, but as said above, I'm not touching anything 24K plated. Not worth it.


----------

